# Man Dies Cave Diving



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

<H1 class=Headline>Man Dies Cave Diving </H1>

<DIV class=posted>POSTED: 7:52 am EDT September 21, 2008</DIV><DIV id=storytools style="WIDTH: 290px"><DIV id=toolbox></DIV></DIV><LINK href="/css/13260803/style.css" type=text/css rel=stylesheet><DIV class=StoryBody id=ms__id35918><B class=Dateline>PANAMA CITY, Fla. -- [/B]Authorities in the Florida Panhandle said a Texas man is dead after a cave dive. The Jackson County Sheriff's Office said two Houston men were diving about 2,000 feet below the surface Friday in an area known as "Rabbit's Hole." One of the men reportedly began acting erratic, though it's unclear what happened. Richard Mork was later pronounced dead. An autopsy will be performed. <DIV class=Copyright>
</DIV></DIV>


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm guessing that would be 2000' BACK in the cave, not 2000' deep.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Evensplit (9/21/2008)*I'm guessing that would be 2000' BACK in the cave, not 2000' deep.


I'm with you...another fine example of factual reporting.:banghead

http://www.newsherald.com/news/marianna_68291___article.html/cave_texas.html

MARIANNA ? A Houston man died Friday during a cave diving trip in Jackson County.

Richard Mork and Dan Weyant, both of Houston, were about 2,000 feetinto the cavejust after 12:30 p.m. in an area known as "Rabbit's Hole" at Blue Springs Recreational Park, when Mork's movements became erratic, the Jackson County Sheriff's Office reported Saturday.


----------

